# A Simonelli forum?



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Are there enough simonelli owners to warrant it? I don't know which is why I'm asking.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I would encourage all Simonelli owners to add their username to this thread so that we can get a good handle on numbers.


----------



## dblshotmike (May 28, 2013)

Dblshotmike: musica


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Dblshotmike: musica

tribs: oscar


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

CoffeeJohnny: Musica

Dblshotmike: musica

tribs: oscar


----------



## Dordes (Jul 25, 2012)

Dordes: Oscar


----------



## Oscar (Aug 8, 2014)

Oscar: Oscar


----------



## RatScallion (Mar 28, 2013)

Do we really want a Simonelli forum though? I have mixed feelings. Although part of me would like it, in a way I think I would prefer to post the odd topic about Simonelli machines in the general coffee machine forum, where I can learn more about espresso machines in the wider sense, not specific to a certain brand. There are always search tools, and it is likely that the more experienced folk who have wisdom to share regardless of manufacturer, may miss posts which are in a sub forum.

There are obviously not enough of us out there to warrant a Simonelli forum at present, but most of our machines, whether Simonelli, Rocket etc share more similarities than differences. I am sure there are plenty of interesting and relavent posts in sub forums of this site that I have missed. Just a thought! Interested to know what other people think!


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Musica


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

As a new member I find it hard figuring out what machines are single, dual or hx boilers. If things were categorized like that it would be better.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

majnu said:


> As a new member I find it hard figuring out what machines are single, dual or hx boilers. If things were categorized like that it would be better.


I agree with this, I think threads can get a little lost in sub-forums and questions that would quickly be answered in the more popular forums sometimes gets missed and die before anyone is able to help.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> I agree with this, I think threads can get a little lost in sub-forums and questions that would quickly be answered in the more popular forums sometimes gets missed and die before anyone is able to help.


 Not all HX work the same though for example

All of em have to some degree different flush patterns and idle times to temp

That's why sub forums categorise by the same machine is a good thing , they then to get used by owners , to solve issues with a specific make or model ( actually I'm just guessing re this )

A lot of the "what should I buy" questions go into the general " machine or coffee lounge threads "

If stuff was posted under HX , how would a owner find useful info on say a expobar , when they have to cycle through sage , rocket , Verona posts too ???

Plus anyone can use google to find a models specs ( HX or DB for example )


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Not all HX work the same though for example
> 
> All of em have to some degree different flush patterns and idle times to temp
> 
> ...


Whilst some things are different, a lot of things are very similar.

As an example, today I came across the group buy for the exposed e61 group head thermometer, hiding in the Isomac forum, although it applied to a high percentage of all e61's. Such a thread can also promote interest in people who are learning about why it might be necessary to monitor the temperature of the grouphead.

It's easy for me to criticise from the sidelines and it may be that generalising things would create chaos, and in general I think these forums work great, it just seems easy for a thread to get lost sometimes because of how quiet a forum section can be.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not meaning to appear overly critical just giving a perspective on how workable it is


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We try not to create too many subforums and with 4 or 5 members who have indicated they own Simonelli machines this will not be implemented

We are always reviewing the forum structure, and will consider the HX / DB / Lever forums


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Not all HX work the same though for example
> 
> All of em have to some degree different flush patterns and idle times to temp
> 
> ...


Each device has it's intricacies but for example:

I read a sticky about the differences between a heat exchange, single boiler, dual boiler, lever etc then I'll try and find what is available on the market, what is upcoming and what was the previous version.

Whilst enthusiasts who have a lot of industry knowledge know all the above, those of us who are new and still learning will find it slightly difficult with the current structure.

It could just be possibly be my lack of knowledge but the only dual boiler I've heard about is a Rocky. There are bound to be many more with various prices, features etc but without clicking on each brand (as I am doing atm) I wouldn't know.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

majnu said:


> Each device has it's intricacies but for example:
> 
> I read a sticky about the differences between a heat exchange, single boiler, dual boiler, lever etc then I'll try and find what is available on the market, what is upcoming and what was the previous version.
> 
> ...


http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espresso-machines/dual-boiler-87/dual-boiler.html


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> Whilst some things are different, a lot of things are very similar.
> 
> As an example, today I came across the group buy for the exposed e61 group head thermometer, hiding in the Isomac forum, although it applied to a high percentage of all e61's. Such a thread can also promote interest in people who are learning about why it might be necessary to monitor the temperature of the grouphead.
> 
> It's easy for me to criticise from the sidelines and it may be that generalising things would create chaos, and in general I think these forums work great, it just seems easy for a thread to get lost sometimes because of how quiet a forum section can be.


Do you not just click 'view new posts' when you come on? I wouldn't say that thread was hidden at all. It was very visible in fact.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Glenn, this makes sense but may I add a plea for also adding a "single boiler" (non HX) sub-forum?


----------



## PAW (Jun 3, 2014)

For the record I have an Oscar and I would like a sub forum on Simonellis. However, it does seem like there aren't a lot of us so have to agree with Glenn here







I have found good info on this site regarding my machine by using the search function. I do see more point in what was mentioned above though


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Do you not just click 'view new posts' when you come on? I wouldn't say that thread was hidden at all. It was very visible in fact.


No, I just tend to browse the forums from the forum directory.

I guess if the majority do this then it would be irrelevant.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That's so much more effort. I might do that if i'm generally browsing but to keep up to date 'new posts' is the easiest thing to do.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> No, I just tend to browse the forums from the forum directory.
> 
> I guess if the majority do this then it would be irrelevant.


I do exactly the same or Unread on Tapatalk.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

"New posts" every time for me then delving into the full index or search if I'm after something specific.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Unread new posts for me too


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

In all fairness it would prove helpful for anyone gauging interest in an NS machine if all related posts were dumped in a new forum,

mind you I got by just fine with the search feature.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Just noticed there's only 5 threads on the Isomac Forum...


----------



## destcc (Aug 13, 2014)

Beanosaurus said:


> In all fairness it would prove helpful for anyone gauging interest in an NS machine if all related posts were dumped in a new forum,
> 
> mind you I got by just fine with the search feature.


yes


----------



## AlexCosta (Aug 19, 2014)

AlexCosta: Oscar


----------

